# Willing to pay top dollar for skilled artists



## ColorlessAngelz (Jun 4, 2016)

I hope this is the right forum to post this in! If not, sorry this is my first post.

I've been searching FA for skilled artists that are open for commissions but I swear every last one either has commissions completely closed or has a 3 page waiting list.

If there are any skilled artists out there who are open for commissions, message me on my furaffinity page ( furaffinity.net/user/colorlessangelz ) via notes please.

The commissions I have in mind range from "vanilla" AKA plain/basic/clean images all the way to extra kinky copyrighted stuff.

Thank you all for reading.


----------



## Rydenan (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm more of an intermediate beginner than a 'highly skilled' artist, but I'm currently selling cel art like this, if you're interested:
(If you want color, that's not out of the realm of possibility. I just don't have too many color samples ATM.)
www.furaffinity.net: Commission Info 1 by Rydenan


----------



## ColorlessAngelz (Jun 4, 2016)

Very good. I'll message you.

Any others?


----------



## MostlyTeeth (Jun 4, 2016)

@Rydenan... I'm a little bit in love with your violent friend in the top left.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 4, 2016)

I'll post this here and PM you, as well. forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - Redhusky - Digital Comissions


----------



## Rydenan (Jun 4, 2016)

MostlyTeeth said:


> @Rydenan... I'm a little bit in love with your violent friend in the top left.


Haha, thanks!
Careful though, she can be a bit.. feisty!


----------



## Glor666 (Jun 5, 2016)

I dunno how skilled you want ? I mean I guess I kinda am but that is what most of artists think of themselves XD
But hey I can kinky!


----------



## Subtlesassafras (Jun 6, 2016)

I've just gotten into the community, but I am taking commissions. I am versatile and a professional illustrator by day. 

subtlesassafras on DeviantArt


----------



## TastyTriss (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't consider myself SUPER talented, but I'm always improving.

Here is a link to my galley. Not a ton of examples but you can see some older and more recent and see improvement since then. 
Warning, most of it is NSFW. Artwork Gallery for TastyTriss -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## ColorlessAngelz (Jun 14, 2016)

Can anyone here give me a reference? I'm willing to pay top dollar but it should be noted that I can be VERY picky with body shape, etc.


----------



## Niku chan ~ (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm kinda new in the community and not sure if skillee enough but I'm leaving my page anyways xD
Userpage of zeruamoui -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I'm openening my comissions in about 2 weeks, and about the ref this is one I made of my sona. Something like the one I did for her would cost 80 bucks. Taking into account she has lots of details in her tattoo but not a really detailed colouring lol
Link to her ref : 
www.furaffinity.net: Zerua Moui reference sheet by ZeruaMoui


----------



## PrismaKitty (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm also open for commissions! I am currently going to school for illustration, so I guess that means I have some skill? hehe.
Anyway, I have my prices listed below, but if you want to look at more recent work, you can check out my gallery!
Artwork Gallery for PrismaKitty -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
If you have any questions, please feel free to contact at prismakittykreations@gmail.com


----------



## Suki262 (Jun 15, 2016)

I have sent you a pm through FA but just to give you a taste of what I could do (even though I don't consider myself an "highly skilled" artist. Just a simple novice) here are some samples:


----------



## Botticella89 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Check both my furaffinity and my tumblr for what kind of style I do.*
 
***FOR NSFW MATERIAL***
These are types of NSFW material that I WILL NOT do:

Rape/non-con
pedophilia

underage (must look 18+)
gore (unless it’s an action scene)
bestiality (anthro/humanoid/furry is fine)
urination/scat play
hyperinflation (little bellies are fine)
real people

Everything else, unless specified, is fair game. Doesn’t matter if the character(s) is in different fandom than I’m used to. If it is something that I am not comfortable with, I have the right to reject it.

There is no special price for NSFW material.
* **PAYMENT METHOD***
** Prices are in USD only via Paypal.

** I do the ½-now-½-later method. Half to start and half when finished. (Tips are optional and is up to the discretion of the commissioner).

** Due to Paypal’s policies, I must send an invoice to the commissioner. (I don’t want to be paying a 2,500 penalty). Use the invoice as a means to make the payment.

** Often times I will livestream on my Picarto Channel, and will notify you so you, the commissioner, so you can see the picture come to life or for any input. If your commission is a gift for someone, let me know not to stream it.

* **CONTACT INFO***
** If you are interested, send an email to this address: obotticella@yahoo.com , (no numbers or upper letters) title it “commission request [your name/username]”


----------



## Chelsea Carter (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello, currently I am trying to raise some money for personal things. I'm offering all kinds of commissions, I can draw kind of character as well as mechanical weapons etc. For full body shaded pieces, I would make them around $35, plus $5 for extra characters

I know I don't have a lot of examples, but it's because I am new to FA.




Example of shaded feline




Unfinished canine for example of how I draw them

Please message if interested, any bit helps!


----------



## Ursso (Jun 29, 2016)

Ursso (@Ursso_) | Twitter
U can look here, I'm not sure if i can post NSFW images here :/


----------



## TheKC (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello! I'm open for commissions! Here are samples of my work! 











You can see my prices on my commissions page! 
If you are intrested, please contact me on FA or hear on the forums!


----------



## ColorlessAngelz (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello everyone! Thank you SO much for the responses. I've gotten so many commissions now that, for the moment, I'm no longer requesting commissions. I will update this if it changes. Again thank you all so much!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 3, 2016)

I am closing this thread, due to it having been posted in the wrong section.  The proper section for checking about hiring an artist is in forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions

Please post further hiring adverts there, and please be sure to follow the sub-forum's rules regarding budgets.


----------

